# Which handgun do you carry the most and why?



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I carry the S&W 3913 9mm the most out of my collection followed by the Glock 19 or 23.:smt082


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

S&W 457 is My EDC


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sig P250C in .40 cal.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

beretta nano, taurus tcp, beretta jetfire, smith bodyguard 38.... depends on the weather, where im going, and comfort...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

S&W Bodyguard......Ruger speed six 9mm.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Not a big fan of the 9 but I have carried a Smith 915 and Beretta 92 in the past occasionally.The majority then and always now is a Colt Commander 45,and on occasion a fullsize HK USP45.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there something wrong with a 9mm? I was always told it was a decent round with the right load because I have a Kimber CDP 2 .45acp that I love a lot and maybe I should upgrade to a .45acp since I can handle it well. I am just slower with follow up shots on targets with a bigger round.


----------



## TacticalPeace (Jan 11, 2013)

Sig P238 because its beautiful, accurate(incredible sites for a pocket pistol), and small enough to operate normally.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

TacticalPeace said:


> Sig P238 because its beautiful, accurate(incredible sites for a pocket pistol), and small enough to operate normally.


I have the same gun and love it in the summer months.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

50/50 split between S&W M&P .40 Shield and SA XDs .45 - both dependable, low profile and light.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

shaolin said:


> Is there something wrong with a 9mm? I was always told it was a decent round with the right load because I have a Kimber CDP 2 .45acp that I love a lot and maybe I should upgrade to a .45acp since I can handle it well. I am just slower with follow up shots on targets with a bigger round.


No,the 9 is a good round with a variety of loads.I had to carry a 9 while in LE and did carry concealed some because my other 9 was my smallest gun,but I'm not a big fan of it.I just believe with some others the 45 is a better round.I can shoot a 45 just as fast as most any caliber but I don't run short guns,Commander size is as short as I go.When I was shooting combat matches I ran an early SA milspec slightly modified against compensated 38Supers,and I won enough that 2 years in a row I took the yearly "Top Gun" trophy.That was 15 years ago,I'm out of shape now.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Detonics Scoremaster .45 ACP, most of the time, or Sig 229 in 40 S&W.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I switch between my Defender (which now sports CT Laser Grips) and my S&W stainless .357 640 (shown with the Barami Hip Grip stocks). Sorry for the crappy pics.
URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/defenderleft2.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## Drumheller (Jan 11, 2013)

I carry my sp101 38 special with +p ammo. But I plan on getting a ruger sr40 soon.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

SA XDs is my EDC. Replace with Sig P220 Compact in cold weather


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock 27 .40s&w if I can get away with it, otherwise either a Kel-tec PF-9mm or a S&W Bodyguard .380


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

One of my gen3 Glock 23's which I have modified to fit my personal likes. It fits well for both open and concealed carry, wears well when carried all day, I shoot it well, and it's a .40S&W.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> One of my gen3 Glock 23's which I have modified to fit my personal likes. If fits well for both open and concealed carry, wears well when carried all day, I shoot it well, and it's a .40S&W.


What modification did you make as I own one and next to my bed is a Gen Glock 23 with meprolights on it. I love the G23 but find the recoil a bit snappy.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently I switch between my Ruger Sp101 in .357 magnum or my M&P 9c. But if I am wearing a coat or jacket I will carry my S&W 629 in .44 Magnum.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shaolin said:


> What modification did you make as I own one and next to my bed is a Gen Glock 23 with meprolights on it. I love the G23 but find the recoil a bit snappy.


I have Trijicon night sights (GL-01, all green), a smooth faced trigger, the Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135 from GlockParts.com), a 6 pound trigger spring from GlockParts.com, and have done the 25 cent trigger job. I also shaped the trigger safety so that when depressed, it is flush with the trigger's face. A butt plug finishes the job.

The trigger returns a digitally measured 4 pounds 14 ounces to 5 pounds with a crisp letoff and a more distinct reset. I've made these same mods to my other gen3 Glock 23 and my gen3 Glock 19.


----------



## loki34 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fullsize 1911 in 45acp in an ETW iwb holster. Not always the easiest to carry but it's what I have and I shoot it well and that's what's important.


----------



## Arney (Sep 22, 2012)

Of the 3 Springfield XD's I have all in 40.... I carry the sub-compact version. My backup is my XDM compact. Wiaiting for the XDS (single stack), for easier carry as its thinner. This may be awhile as I understand.......


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have 2 G19 Gen3's I carry one and have the other for range use.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

DWARREN123 said:


> I have 2 G19 Gen3's I carry one and have the other for range use.


Can I ask why you only use one at the range? So the other one is dependable? In case needed?


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I carry all the time my Glock 19 its excellent for self defense and home defense


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

My story...

I am 71 years old, I have been carrying a concealed handgun for the last 50 years. During all that time I have learned much and here it is FWIW...

~ I served 22 Years in the US Army, 10 years enlisted, 12 years as a Warrant Officer. Two tours in Vietnam. Carried a rifle while enlisted and two handguns as an Officer; S&W® Model 10 4 inch barrel 38 Special, and a 45ACP 5 inch. After retirement in 1990, I worked as a WA state Corrections Officer (1994-1996), Bail Enforcement Officer specializing in fugitive recovery and skip tracing, and as a specialist in Executive protection, lastly as a personal bodyguard (1996-2012). During my career AFTER I retired from the Army, I had the unfortunate experience of having been shot three times and stabbed four times. I DID NOT enjoy any of those experiences. I want to emphasize that I HAD NOT been shot or stabbed during my 22 years of military service. I have no Purple Heart. CONCLUSION: Cilivian life is very dangerous! The following has been MY EXPERIENCE and on what I base my conclusions and observations; YMMV! I AM NOT telling anyone what to do, what to carry, or what to shoot. Take all of this with a grain of salt, and in no particular order...

• I fear a knife more than a gun.

• It is not what you shoot, but how you shoot.

• Only Hits Count.

• Speed is Fine but Accuracy is Final - (Wyatt Earp & Bill Jordan).

• Revolvers are inherently more reliable than semi-automatics.

• He/she that shoots first usually wins.

• The first shot counts the most.

• Revolvers excel in a "contact shot."

• The "New York Reload" is the fastest of all.

• You don't feel you are shot until the shooting has stopped.

• CQC is best solved with a revolver; think grapple.

• For me five shots have always been enough.

• The most I ever had to fire was three shots (two perps).

• I ALWAYS carry a BUG! Having a BUG saved my life.

• My EDCG, and BUG is always a revolver.

Again please let me reiterate, these are my conclusions based upon my life experiences. I AM NOT TELLING ANYONE WHAT TO CARRY OR WHAT TO DO. I AM TELLING YOU WHAT I HAVE LEARNED.

These are the two guns that I carry daily, both are 5 shot 38 Specials. 

Regards...

*PRIMARY EDCG (S&W M&P BODYGUARD 38 W/CRIMSON TRACE LASER #SKU 12056 ...*

























*BUG CHARTER ARMS® UNDERCOVER® DAO #13811...*


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

My every day carry that gets carried the most would be my little 45 ACP Springfield XDE and that’s only because it’s my smallest handgun out of the bunch besides my little 22 Magnum five shot revolver that fits very nicely in my front pocket in it’s pocket holster. I’ve got other larger/more rounds handguns that I carry in the winter time but that’s only because I can conceal them better with more clothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

shaolin said:


> Is there something wrong with a 9mm? I was always told it was a decent round with the right load because I have a Kimber CDP 2 .45acp that I love a lot and maybe I should upgrade to a .45acp since I can handle it well. I am just slower with follow up shots on targets with a bigger round.


There’s not anything wrong with the 9 mm when you’re using good quality self defense ammo. Sometimes I kind of wish I would’ve got my Springfield XDE chambered in 9 mm but since I’ve learned how to shoot it, I really like it being chambered in 45. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

Usually it’s some variant of the P365. On occasion I’ll carry the LCR, if I want to go very discreet I’ll pocket the LCP.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

shaolin said:


> Is there something wrong with a 9mm? I was always told it was a decent round with the right load because I have a Kimber CDP 2 .45acp that I love a lot and maybe I should upgrade to a .45acp since I can handle it well. I am just slower with follow up shots on targets with a bigger round.


No, the 9mm has put a lot of people to their dirt nap throughout history, but it is not the equal of a hot loaded .40, .45, or most certainly 10mm Auto. I firmly believe that a quality 9mm round, put where it is supposed to be put on an attacker, will make them to wishing they had chose a different line of work


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I carry a Ruger SR9c every day And have done so since 2014.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Hm,380, KelTec P32, Jennings J-22, Beretta Bobcat and Minx. A handful of Colt 1911A1 variations some full-size


----------

